# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό >  Πλακέτα Κλιματιστικού

## Νικος Κασωτάκης

Γιά σας.

Θα ήθελα παρακαλώ την βοήθειά σας.
Έχω ένα 18άρι κληματιστικό Sanyo.
Από τον περασμένο χειμώνα μου άρχισε τα προβλήματα.Δηλαδή δεν λειτουργούσε η θέρμανση.
Κάλεσα αρκετούς τεχνικούς και όλοι κατέληξαν ότι το πρόβλημα βρισκόταν στην πλακέτα.
Επιοινώνησα και με την εταιρία εισαγωγής του κληματιστικού, με αποτέλεσμα να περάσει όλος ό χειμώνας και η πλακέτα να μην αντικατασταθεί τελικά.
Μέχρι και την τιμή που θα μου στοίχιζε αν μου την έφερναν από το εξωτερικό (αντιπροσωπεία) μου είχαν ανακοινώσει και εγώ συμφώνησα για την αντικατάσταση.
Τελικά ήρθε το καλοκαίρι και το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται τώρα και με την ψύξη.

Το μοντέλο του κληματιστικού είναι *SANYO ( SAP-KR 184 EH )*

Θα σας παρακαλούσα λοιπόν άν κάποιος γνωρίζει αυτή την μονάδα κληματιστικού  να με ενημερώσει που θα μπορούσα να βρώ αυτήν την πλακέτα εδώ στην Ελλάδα ή έστω και από το εξωτερικό ακόμα ή αν μπορούσε να γίνει επισκευή  αυτής της ίδιας.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

Νίκος Κασωτάκης.

----------


## johnkou

Φιλε μου δεν στελνεις ενα mail στη sanyo europe να τους πεις τι ψαχνεις μπας και στειλουν την πλακετα αυτοι.

----------


## panayiotis1

τι παρουσιάζει το μηχανακι φιλε Νικο? Πως συμπεριφερεται? Δεν παιρνει καν μπροστά? παιρνει μόνο ο ανεμιστηρας ο μεσα? τι κανει?

Το πιθανότερο να ειναι κατι απλό και ευκολα επιλυσιμο. Πες τη συμπεριφορά του και θα πάρεις απαντησεις. Μη ψαχνεις ακόμα για πλακετα.

----------


## Νικος Κασωτάκης

> τι παρουσιάζει το μηχανακι φιλε Νικο? Πως συμπεριφερεται? Δεν παιρνει καν μπροστά? παιρνει μόνο ο ανεμιστηρας ο μεσα? τι κανει?
> 
> Το πιθανότερο να ειναι κατι απλό και ευκολα επιλυσιμο. Πες τη συμπεριφορά του και θα πάρεις απαντησεις. Μη ψαχνεις ακόμα για πλακετα.


Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη.

Το κληματιστικό πέρσυ το καλοκαίρι δούλευε κανονικό.
Τον χειμώνα όμως όταν το αλλάξαμε στο ζεστό, δούλευε μόνο ο ανεμιστήρας.
Τότε καταλάβαμε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και καλέσαμε έναν τεχνικό γνωστό μου που διαπίστωσε ότι το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στην πλακέτα.
Έβγαλε την πλακέτα την πήρε μαζί του και μετά από μερικές μέρες μας ενημέρωσε ότι η πλακέτα δεν παίρνει επισκευή.
Κάλεσα και άλλον , και άλλον. ( σε όλους πλήρωνα επισκέψεις φυσικά) και όλοι διαπίστωναν το ίδιο θέμα.
Επικοινώνησα και με την εταιρία εισαγωγής την ....... όπου αφού έστειλαν τεχνικό τους και διαπίστωσε και αυτός το ίδιο πρόβλημα (εδώ δεν πλήρωσα επίσκεψη !!!!!) μου΄είπαν ότι θα παραγγείλουν την πλακέτα στο εξωτερικό.
Αυτό 'εγινε τον ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟ !!!!!!!!!!!!. Μου είπαν ότι αξίζει  περίπου..... ευρώ και τους είπα να κάνουν την εισαγωγή.
Παρά τα επανηλειμένα τηλέφωνα η πλακέτα "ερχόταν με τα πόδια" !!!!!!
Τώρα λοιπόν με τις ζέστες ξανά από την αρχή.

Τώρα στην βλάβη.

Το Κληματιστικό ακούει και από το τηλεκοντρόλ και από το διακοπτάκι που έχει επάνω του.
Ο ανεμιστήρας στην εσωτερική μονάδα δουλέύει.
Τα φλάπς επίσης, και όλες οι λειτουργίες που δίνοντε με εντολή από το τηλεκοντρόλ.

Αυτό που δεν γίνετε είναι η αλαγή από ζεστό σε κρύο και από κρύο σε ζεστό. Βγάζει μόνο αέρα.

Στην πλακέτα όταν την είχαν βγάλει και την είδα πρόσεξα κατι πικνωτές ???  και κάτι άλλα μαυρισμένα. Δεν την πήρα στα χέρια μου για να δω τι ακριβώς έχει καεί.

Αυτά είναι φίλε Παναγιώτη τα συμτώματα. Και απ΄οτι καταλαβαίνεις δεν είναι εποχή για καινούργες αγορές.

Όσο για τον φίλο τον _johnkou_ , εντάξει να το παραγγείλω έξω. Με τί νούμερο ανταλακτικού ??? γιατί απ΄ότι ξέρω αυτά έχουν ένα parts number.
Προσπαθώ να βρώ ένα parts manual για να βρώ τον αριθμό του ανταλακτικού αλλά ακόμα τίποτα.

Γιαυτό σας παρακαλώ την βοήθειά σας.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και συγνώμη για την πολυλογία αλλά έχω τρελαθεί !!!!!!!


Με εκτίμηση
Νικος Κασωτάκης

----------


## johnkou

Εγω παντως βρηκα το μανιουλ που εδειχνε φωτο τα ανταλλακτικα και κωδικο απο το καθενα,ενας κωδικος που βρηκα ειναι 8fa-0-5181-10000 το αναφερει ως circuit board assy.Aν ειναι αυτο δεν το ξερω γιατι ηλεκτρονικος ειμαι και οχι ψυκτικος,βαλε google kontrol circuit board μετα το μοντελο ή board κατι μπορει να βρεις εσυ γιατι ξερεις και τη θεση της πανω στο κλιματιστικο.

----------


## leosedf

Νίκο μπορείς να βγάλεις και μια καλή φωτογραφία την πλακέτα ωστε να πάρουν μια ιδέα οι χρήστες του φόρουμ? Για να λές οτι έχει κάτι μαυρισμένο φένεται οπτικά.

----------


## panayiotis1

Σωστα, πρώτα φωτο απο την πλακετα. Αφου εχει εμφανη καμμενα εξαρτηματα , το προβλημα σιγουρα ξεκιναει απο εκει. Προφανως για να δουλευε στην ψυξη και οχι στη θερμανση , δεν περνουσε η εντολη στην τετραοδη. Αλλα πρεπει να βρεθει και το τι προκάλεσε το καψιμο στην πλακετα. Παραξενη βλαβη παντως.. Βγαλε φωτο.

----------


## Νικος Κασωτάκης

> Σωστα, πρώτα φωτο απο την πλακετα. Αφου εχει εμφανη καμμενα εξαρτηματα , το προβλημα σιγουρα ξεκιναει απο εκει. Προφανως για να δουλευε στην ψυξη και οχι στη θερμανση , δεν περνουσε η εντολη στην τετραοδη. Αλλα πρεπει να βρεθει και το τι προκάλεσε το καψιμο στην πλακετα. Παραξενη βλαβη παντως.. Βγαλε φωτο.


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας και την βοήθειά σας.
Αύριο θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω την πλακέτα και να την φωτογραφίσω μήπως και μπορέσουμε να βρούμε άκρη έστω και από εκεί.

Σας ευχαριστώ και παλι όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας.

Νικ. Κασωτάκης

----------


## Νικος Κασωτάκης

Γιά σας.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.

Για ενημέρωσή σας , σας λέω ότι επικοινώνησαν σήμερα  από την εταιρία....... και μου είπαν ότι την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα θα έχουν την πλακέτα στα χέρια τους και θα με ενημερώσουν πότε θα κάνουν τοποθέτηση στο Αιρ/σιον μου.

Φαίνετε ότι το site αυτό το παρακολουθεί πάρα πολύ κόσμος !!!!!!!!

*Α΄ ρε ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ  τι κάνεις !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα σας ενημερώσω για τα υπόλοιπα.

Νίκος Κασωτάκης

----------


## johnkou

Τους κοβει τωρα γιατι ερχεται καλοκαιρι προφανως και μην χασουμε κανεναν πελατη.

----------

